# G. Craig Lewis



## MsSharee06 (Jul 21, 2008)

I just read G. Craig Lewis latest blog and I was totally appalled. Correct me if I'm wrong but it seems like he's always criticizing and crucifying God's people, aren't we all suppose to stand together as one, help each other, pray for each other. The comments and accusations he made toward Bishop T.D Jakes were just downright crazy. He even talks about Tyler Perry calling him a drag queen, give me a break. This is just simply my opinion, I'll let you see for yourself and give me your feedback http://gcraige.blogspot.com/.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 21, 2008)

I read a few of his older articles once and I found that in the midst of all the drama, he knows the Word. I ate the meat and spit out the bones.


----------



## SEMO (Jul 21, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> I read a few of his older articles once and I found that in the midst of all the drama, he knows the Word. I ate the meat and spit out the bones.




I agree.  And the Bible calls us to evaluate the fruit being produced on someone's "tree."  A good tree doesn't produce bad fruit.  

I do believe Christians should pray for one another and uplift each other to God, but even the apostle Paul called people out publicly, by name, on some occasions.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 21, 2008)

He does sound very interesting. Gets me to really think outside of the box.


----------



## mrsmeredith (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't agree with everything he says but the earring fiasco was mentioned on here when the photos appeared but Jakes name was not mentioned but I knew who the op was referring to and so did others.  Question is why did he remove it?


----------



## momi (Jul 21, 2008)

G Craig is the truth and in my opinion a TRUE modern-day prophet.

Prophets of old prophesied about the things of God - many tv prophets seem to only prophesy about things.


----------



## MsSharee06 (Jul 22, 2008)

SEMO said:


> I agree. And the Bible calls us to evaluate the fruit being produced on someone's "tree." A good tree doesn't produce bad fruit.
> 
> I do believe Christians should pray for one another and uplift each other to God, but even the apostle Paul called people out publicly, by name, on some occasions.


 
I agree, it just seems like he always calling people out, though. Don't get me wrong I agree that some things he say makes alot of sense, for instance I love The Truth About Hip Hop. He does make you think outside the box...


----------



## momi (Jul 22, 2008)

MsSharee06 said:


> *I agree, it just seems like he always calling people out, though. *Don't get me wrong I agree that some things he say makes alot of sense, for instance I love The Truth About Hip Hop. He does make you think outside the box...


 

Please read Romans 16: 17-18


----------



## GodsPromises (Jul 22, 2008)

If it walks like a duck.......

We are always upset because people are talking about our "great" religious leaders that we can't see when people are right.  It's not always judging but bringing the truth to light.  



MsSharee06 said:


> I just read G. Craig Lewis latest blog and I was totally appalled. Correct me if I'm wrong but it seems like he's always criticizing and crucifying God's people, aren't we all suppose to stand together as one, help each other, pray for each other. T*he comments and accusations he made toward Bishop T.D Jakes* were just downright crazy. He even talks about Tyler Perry calling him a drag queen, give me a break. This is just simply my opinion, I'll let you see for yourself and give me your feedback http://gcraige.blogspot.com/.


----------



## MsSharee06 (Jul 22, 2008)

momi said:


> Please read Romans 16: 17-18


 
Thanks Momi for the scripture, thanks to everyone for your feedback. I am starting to see things in a new light, at first I just had a clouded sense of thinking that I was just being close minded. I guess I was just offended that he commented on T.D Jakes, but after I read the feedback, scriptures and prayed and became more open minded, even though I still can't say that I agree with *everything* he says, but I can say he speaks the truth and some people just can't handle it. And he does know the word, I'm just going to start being more open minded and realize that even the most famous religious leaders have faults and hang ups. I believe thats why its important that we study the word and get to know God for ourselves


----------



## SEMO (Jul 22, 2008)

MsSharee06 said:


> Thanks Momi for the scripture, thanks to everyone for your feedback. I am starting to see things in a new light, at first I just had a clouded sense of thinking that I was just being close minded. I guess I was just offended that he commented on T.D Jakes, but after I read the feedback, scriptures and prayed and became more open minded, even though I still can't say that I agree with *everything* he says, but I can say he speaks the truth and some people just can't handle it. And he does know the word, I'm just going to start being more open minded and realize that even the most famous religious leaders have faults and hang ups. I believe thats why its important that we study the word and get to know God for ourselves



You were very open-minded to reconsider your original opinion.  I haven't read the article yet (I plan to now), but I do think it's a problem when leaders can't be held accountable.  Even the Bible says that not many people should become teachers knowing that there will be a stricter judgment.   

Also the book of Jude is great short book of the Bible that shows how God feels about people teaching things contrary to His will and Word.


> Passage James 3:1:
> James 3
> The Tongue Is a Fire
> 
> ...





The above is from http://www.bible.com.


----------



## Hair4Care (Aug 24, 2008)

I've heard of Craige and recieves his daily word and blog, although I don't agree with everything he teaches, I really don't see anything wrong with how he is addressing certain leaders in the body of Christ, afterall, leaders should be held accountable, so that those who are following don't go astray. Infact Craige mentioning ministers name should not be offensive as the apostle paul did it a lot and even once called out Peter for wanting the gentile christians to abide by some of the old Jewish rules.


----------



## firecracker (Aug 24, 2008)

SEMO said:


> You were very open-minded to reconsider your original opinion. I haven't read the article yet (I plan to now), but I do think it's a problem when leaders can't be held accountable. *Even the Bible says that not many people should become teachers knowing that there will be a stricter judgment. *
> 
> Also the book of Jude is great short book of the Bible that shows how God feels about people teaching things contrary to His will and Word.
> 
> ...


  To the bold so true so true.  When you take on a leadership position you can no longer act like your underlings or the flock.  You should lead by example.  We all have our faults and sin but the rules really do change when you accept that position of leadship.   

I'm checking out more of his blog entries.


----------



## saved06 (Aug 25, 2008)

Craig Lewis says what other people are afraid to say because they want to keep their position or status. 
I found the article to be true and align with the Word of God. The church would be more powerful if more of us would call things out according to the Word. I mean God has our back.


----------



## Hair4Care (Oct 15, 2009)

does anyone knows which chruch he even attends?


----------



## hair_rehab (Oct 15, 2009)

I think he is on point. He addresses things that many people in the body of Christ tend to ignore. A lot of points that he has brought up a long time ago are now coming to the surface, like Tonex being gay (that wasn't a shock to me) and this whole hip-hop religion nonsense that KRS-ONE is coming up with.


----------



## momi (Oct 15, 2009)

hair_rehab said:


> I think he is on point. He addresses things that many people in the body of Christ tend to ignore. A lot of points that he has brought up a long time ago are now coming to the surface, like Tonex being gay (that wasn't a shock to me) and this whole hip-hop religion nonsense that KRS-ONE is coming up with.


 
Absolutely. 

 I have noticed his critics are pretty silent these days.  I believe he has the spirit of Elijah... proclaiming the way of The Lord and making the path straight.  This is one of the marks of a true prophet.  False prophets have been promising checks and "this is your season" for years and the only check that has come is theirs.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh boy, if people can't handle this guy, what will they think when the two witnesses in Revelation start up.


----------



## sunnysmyler (Oct 15, 2009)

I just let one of my co workers read Elder Lewis's blog, and boy was he blown away, in fact he even went and read some of his older blogs and listened to the audio of T.D. Jakes totally punking out while being interviewed on a radio program and the host asked him if all homosexuals are going to hell (smh)!!! It's a sad sad time in Christendom, and we the remnant must sound the alarm, as Sis Wavy and Sis Shimmie has stated on more than one occasion. OP I am so proud of you, for allowing the scales to fall from your eyes, like G.Craig said on his "Truth About Hip Hop" dvds, we humans can only handle so much fame and fortune and stay true to GOD the Father. Humans get pumped up and made to feel like quasi gods because they are constantly being praised for the "gifting/anointing" and instead of staying focused on JESUS, they begin to compromise!!!
The way I interpreted it was that we must get this man out of the pulpit (Tonex), he is still pastoring and preaching although walking in total disobedience and homosexuality. Many will be led astray by this individual and it's up to us, (believers) to pray for God's will to be done in this situation, before he destroys lives!!!


----------



## sunnysmyler (Oct 15, 2009)

Hair4Care said:


> does anyone knows which chruch he even attends?


 

He's out of Dallas, Tx  You can hear him teach live on Sunday mornings via the internet, check out his site http://www.exministries.com


----------



## momi (Nov 7, 2009)

bumping......................


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2009)

sunnysmyler said:


> He's out of Dallas, Tx You can hear him teach live on Sunday mornings via the internet, check out his site http://www.exministries.com


 


momi said:


> bumping......................


I have a question: 

Does he ever have anything 'nice' to say about anyone in the Body of Christ?    

I understand the need to point out 'awareness' and I'm all for it.     Indeed the Church needs to 'wake up' from it's slumber.  So I indeed appreciate his wake up calls. 

But he gives the impression that there no one in the Christian spotlight that can nor should be trusted.   

Just thinking out loud and just asking...


----------



## meka (Nov 9, 2009)

^^^^^
He seems like everyone, esp nationally known leaders are wrong and he is right. 

I don't know about him.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2009)

meka said:


> ^^^^^
> He seems like everyone, esp nationally known leaders are wrong and he is right.
> 
> I don't know about him.


Well, let me set the standard by saying...

Meka... your picture is so ADORABLE!  

And that's the TRUTH!    Your smile is like a doll baby in your siggy and your hair is beautiful!   It really is.   :Rose:

Regarding "Mr. Craig", I've never read a postitive message about anyone from him.   I understand his messages, but he has to see someone who's doing right by God.    Somebody?   Anybody?   Can anything 'good' come from Craig Lewis?  (A good report on the Church, that is).   

Bless his heart.  I mean it.


----------



## momi (Nov 9, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I have a question:
> 
> Does he ever have anything 'nice' to say about anyone in the Body of Christ?
> 
> ...


 
Hi Sister Shimmie!

I can see how someone could think this is true but that is not the case... he gets more "press" for the rebukes than the encouragements though.  His podcasts generally highlight someone who is doing it right, but it is a small mention when compared to the corrections. 

Some have a gift of encouragement for the body and they should use their gifts as such... Lewis IMHO does not operate in this gift, but in one of a prophet or apostle - bringing order to the body.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2009)

momi said:


> Hi Sister Shimmie!
> 
> I can see how someone could think this is true but that is not the case... he gets more "press" for the rebukes than the encouragements though. His podcasts generally highlight someone who is doing it right, but it is a small mention when compared to the corrections.
> 
> Some have a gift of encouragement for the body and they should use their gifts as such... Lewis IMHO does not operate in this gift, but in one of a prophet or apostle - bringing order to the body.


Thanks momi  

Coming from you, I know it's true.   God knows this man is cutting with a two edged sword.     But it's like you shared, the spotlight is on his rebukes as opposed to those he exhorts.   

Thanks again for the clarity and the correction.  I meant no offense to anyone who knows him.   :Rose:


----------



## meka (Nov 10, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Well, let me set the standard by saying...
> 
> Meka... your picture is so ADORABLE!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Shimmie!!!


----------

